# Paph. roebelenii x delenatii



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2009)

Is this Paph. Delphi? Paramount has it listed on their site, and says it has not yet been registered. I have always heard that roebelenii is a variety of philippinense. Does any one have this cross? Do you have photos you could post? I've seen pics of Delphi, but how would using roebelenii change it? Give it longer petals and a darker colour maybe? Also, some cultural info would be good - is it warm grower? How cool could it get? Is it a slow grower? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 12, 2009)

Delphi is delenatii x philippinense It depends if you consider Paph. roebelenii a seperate species. It is very similar to Paph. philippinense, so much so that many do not recognize it as a separate species


----------



## toddybear (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the same plant Kevin...picked it up last month. Seems to be a slow grower for me at least. I expect you should keep it on the warmer side. Mine is getting as low as 15 C at night in winter with days around 20 C


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks.
Todd: if you've only had it for a month, how do you know if it is a slow grower? How big is it? Paramount says they are flowering size.
My temps are near to yours, but often get down to 10C at night in the winter. Outside in the summer we get nights like this too. I guess I won't know how it will do unless I try.
What I'm hoping for with this cross is that the petals will be a little longer and twistier than what I've seen of Delphi. Anyone know if this might be true?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

My Paph Delphi is terrible. I bought mine as three growths in 2006 as a prevously bloomed plant. And now it is two growths and only two leaves each growth.  I finally have a new leaf coming out, but everytime a new leaf comes another one dies. Mine is garbage, I think someone just wanted to rid of it, although I got some vigorous phrags from that person. Its not dead yet but I'll willing to give her away when I need space. I changed her into S/H to see if there will be a difference

Maybe the newer crosses are better and I just got someone's cull.


----------

